# Classic vs CC



## Win (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been using Lightroom (now Classic) for many years now. I have not yet used Lightroom CC and I am trying to figure out if moving to CC is something I should do, or if I should just stick with Classic for now. I would be happy to read posts or pages from Victoria's books if anyone can point me to relevant materials. Below is a summary of my objectives and ecosystem in case that can help someone give me good advice.

My main objective in using Lightroom is some basic photo editing and then creating photo albums using the Book module and printing this via Blurb. I've been making Blurb books for 10 years and love putting together albums this way (even before the Book module was released I was making albums via Blurb). So the Book module is really important to me and I don't know if CC has a good Book module or not.

In the last 18 months most of my photography has migrated to photos taken by my phone, a Google Pixel XL 2, which automatically stores them in Google Photos (with unlimited storage). I still use my DSLR for events but the majority of my photos are now from the phone and stored in the Google cloud. Since most of my photos are now in the Cloud and I have to do extra steps to download them to my desktop, I wonder if CC would allow me to work directly with the Google cloud. But if I have to move them from the Google cloud to an Adobe cloud (which I might end up paying extra for as well), then downloading them to my desktop makes more sense (at least I think it does...)

Again, I welcome links to blog posts or other articles and appreciate any advice and help!


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2019)

Lightroom CC has its place.   Mostly (for now) this relates to mobile and web sharing application.  It is not as full featured (yet) as Lightroom Classic.    In Lightroom CC, the print function is missing and keywording lacks the sophistication found in Lightroom Classic. 

I still use Lightroom Classic as my master catalog and I run Lightroom CC on my laptop for travel and mobile devices.   Rather than keep all go my images in the cloud, I select which collections from Lightroom Classic are shared in the cloud.   There may be a time when Lightroom CC is a replacement but that  date is not in the immediate future.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 15, 2019)

And specifically, LRCC does not have a Book module and nor can it work with photos stored in a different cloud (e.g. Google's). So it sounds as though you'd be better sticking with Classic.

Though of course one advantage could be the ease of getting phone pictures downloaded and imported into Classic using LRCC for Android.


----------



## Win (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks! No book module in CC means that I stick with Classic. Appreciate the quick reply and advice.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 17, 2019)

However you could use Lightroom Mobile on your pixel, the images then come in automaticaly in your Classic environment. It saves you the 'extra steps'.
 to download them to your desktop (and import them in Classic).


----------

